# Serenity again



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

BALLERINA!




























Moving on..


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Seriously beautiful! Awesome shots -- many to frame for sure!


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Very beautiful dog! She looks like a very happy and fun-loving dog!


----------

